
Inferring Tweet Quality from Retweets - sebst
http://www.evanmiller.org/inferring-tweet-quality-from-retweets.html
======
userbinator
_tweet 's quality (percent of readers who will retweet it)_

That seems a very odd way to define "quality", and the phrase that most comes
to mind is "quantity is not quality". Perhaps _virality_ would be a better
word for this metric.

~~~
dasil003
It doesn't strike me as odd. Retweeting is something you do when you like a
tweet for one reason or another. What seems odd is invoking "quantity is not
quality" for retweets since that is a second order phenomenon. It would seem
more appropriate to apply it to people who tweet a lot, not people who are
retweeted a lot.

------
jondubois
It sounds like a feature Twitter might be interested in - Especially given all
the recent talk about users being 'overwhelmed' with too many irrelevant
tweets.

Having a tweet score based on those formulae could allow twitter to filter out
less interesting tweets from users' feeds. It would be a nice optional setting
to have for those users who have too many followers.

------
mcgin
I did some similar analysis on gauging the quality of a user from their
retweet behaviour [1]

[1] [http://bit.ly/Pzea7o](http://bit.ly/Pzea7o)

------
HibernianGhost
it'd be interesting to get more metadata for Nth level retweets as another
measure of quality

~~~
aswanson
That essentially reduces to PageRank, replacing links with tweets.

~~~
HibernianGhost
Yes it does. But the Nth level metadata is not publicly available today. I'm
not even sure its available in the Twitter API.

------
Daishiman
Second-order retweets as a measure of retweet quality has been a thing since
as far back as 2011.

